

Google+ needs to pass more than the geek test - pwthornton
http://interchangeproject.org/2011/07/05/facebook-was-never-a-big-geek-site-and-what-it-means-for-google/
"The consensus I’m hearing from people on Google+ is that it is no Buzz or Wave.<p>It’s a quality product that has had a successful launch so far. I’ve even heard of people considering switching from Facebook to Google+ or from people who don’t use Facebook but will use Google+. These people all have something in common: they’re geeks and technologists."
======
theblueadept111
"It felt magical because Facebook caught on like wildfire like only a non-geek
tool could."

internet. world wide web. I rest my case.

